# Favorite animal in real life/in game.



## Therhodian (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine atm must be the raccoon, why? I grew up with them in the zoo.... 

Also I'd like to ask would you like your favorite animal in your town or did you favorite animal get ruined by getting a really ugly villager in town?


----------



## kml64 (Nov 26, 2014)

Squirrel in animal crossing, because of their adorable little bobbing tails, and their tiny size. In real life, I'd say dogs. Beagles specifically

As for favorite animal getting ruined, Peewee was hogging the spot when Lolly got in my campsite, and he moved out exactly one day after.


----------



## Therhodian (Nov 26, 2014)

kml64 said:


> Squirrel in animal crossing, because of their adorable little bobbing tails, and their tiny size. In real life, I'd say dogs. Beagles specifically
> 
> As for favorite animal getting ruined, Peewee was hogging the spot when Lolly got in my campsite, and he moved out exactly one day after.



I got Cally and Pecan. You would love my town!


----------



## r a t (Nov 26, 2014)

My favourite animal in real life has to be elephants, I've always loved them~

For animal crossing I really like the deers, I think their design is really cute and I like all of them c:


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 26, 2014)

I like all animals both in real life and Animal Crossing. I don't dislike any in-game species as a whole, even species that have a high number of villagers that I don't like very much sometimes have at least one that I like.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 26, 2014)

I love manatees ;u;

In game, I love hamsters (if they had gerbils, oh lord, my town would be filled with them and hamsters hah)


----------



## Envelin (Nov 26, 2014)

Raccoons without a doubt.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 26, 2014)

in game: the wolves!! I'm obsessed about them!! deer are also very cute 
real life: I'm obsessed about foxes!! but my favorite is probably the kiwi bird! wish we had a kiwi in animal crossing


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 26, 2014)

I like foxes. ^___^


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 26, 2014)

In game and in real life: non-human primates because I'm a primatologist! I'm working on an MA and PhD currently in primate studies. I'm working on publishing some research to help understand ape behavior. 

I like a lot of the monkey villagers, but some of the gorilla villagers aren't actually gorillas but are mandrills instead (ex: Boone). 

I would love a town filled with just primates, but alas. I don't have any yet!


----------



## StaleCupcake (Nov 26, 2014)

In real life it's cats, absolute cat lover here! 
In game though it's deer. I just like the designs. I don't think there's a single bad deer design!


----------



## Momo15 (Nov 26, 2014)

In game and in real life, rabbits! I was born in the year of the rabbit and they're so adorable.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 26, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> In game and in real life: non-human primates because I'm a primatologist! I'm working on an MA and PhD currently in primate studies. I'm working on publishing some research to help understand ape behavior.
> 
> I like a lot of the monkey villagers, but some of the gorilla villagers aren't actually gorillas but are mandrills instead (ex: Boone).
> 
> I would love a town filled with just primates, but alas. I don't have any yet!




You've come to the right place. People sell every single villager around here!


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> You've come to the right place. People sell every single villager around here!



I'll definitely need to stop by the forums and see if any of my favorites are for sale!  That's one of the main reasons I've decided to join TBT.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2014)

My fave animal irl is cats. <3 <3 <3 ingame I don't really have a fave species. Though I am partial to deer and cats.


----------



## Kaey (Nov 28, 2014)

IRL: Owls 
In game: Bear cubs, hamsters, and deers! They're all so cute.


----------



## Geoni (Nov 28, 2014)

IRL: That's too hard. I really like a lot of animals. Snails, gorillas, cats, dogs, octopi, sharks, falcons, bees, moths, and jumping spiders are some of my favorites. 

In the game: gotta love the cats.


----------



## Mints (Nov 28, 2014)

hehe I like both in game and real life but if I had to choose one....

rabbits for real life <3, hamsters for animal crossing (because their so short omg)


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

It's really hard to pick out a favorite animal in real life.

But in Animal Crossing, it's the Cats, Squirrels, Deer, & Wolves.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> In the game: gotta love the cats.


Thank you for bringing this video back, this is still the best thing ever.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 29, 2014)

My favorite in real life: Ducks or Hamsters
In game: Ducks or Hamsters


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Nov 29, 2014)

I love sloths as far as real animals, but I have a hateful vendetta against frog villagers after getting two in a row that took forever to get rid of. I had two dreamies pass through the campsite during, it was a nightmare


----------



## Ghost Stories (Nov 29, 2014)

penguins and penguins. I love penguins, in-game and out. My town has 3 currently but I regret the 2 I lost on accident. penguins...


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 29, 2014)

I really like pretty much all of the birds in-game (especially penguins,  eagles, and normal birds), which reflects my favorite animals. However, if I had to pick a favorite villager species it would probably be squirrel. They just look so cute and there are so many that I like. >_<


----------



## oranje (Dec 1, 2014)

I really like horses, anteaters, and kangaroos as far as in-game villagers go. My favorite animal in real life would have to be the sloth!  (But I love a bunch of other animals too).


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wolf in Animal Crossing AND in real life. Wolves are just so epic.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 1, 2014)

Cats are my favorite animals in real life. <3 I like them in-game too! I also like the sheep villagers.


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 2, 2014)

cats are my favorite in real life, but in game i think the bunnies are really cute. :>


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 2, 2014)

In game, cats are probably my favourite but my favourite animal in real life are dogs. <3


----------



## maarowak (Dec 2, 2014)

I loved hoofed animals. And birds. And dogs and cats. And hamsters, rats, guinea pigs, rabbits.......

Can't choose one, sorry ;_;

My favourite villagers design-wise are deers and ostriches, but I have more rabbit villagers than any other specie in my town oO


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 2, 2014)

Spiders  especially jumping spiders they are so adorbs I also love moths and axolotls 

In game I love the octopi I wish there was more then 3 I'm so happy my fave one marina lives in my town


----------



## Elise (Dec 2, 2014)

My favourite in both real life and the game are cats. In real life dogs come pretty close but cats in the game are way above any other animal for me.


----------



## MaeCie (Dec 2, 2014)

My favorite animals in real life are wolves and dogs (especially Siberian huskies) as I have two of them, I also love pandas!! In game favorite animal is still wolf but I also love Erik the one moose villager, wish there were more and the deer villagers!


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 4, 2014)

In game would be dogs. They are so cute!
In real life that would be white tigers.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 8, 2014)

I've always liked koalas in real life and, not surprisingly, Ozzie the koala is one of my favourite neighbours in the game. I love him because he just looks like a normal, cute koala. I don't mind some of the other koalas, but some of them are funky colours, so it's not quite the same, lol.


----------



## N y x (Dec 8, 2014)

i love deer. hence why i love deer villagers. they're so cute.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

In real life, cats.

Take a guess which one is my favourite in AC...


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 
I really like the squirrels in game!
And the cats!

In real life I love hamsters and cats.


----------



## otiulle (Dec 8, 2014)

favorite animals would have to be ferrets!! i love their lil long bodies and fur and argh <33 i really wish animal crossing would create some ferret villagers c:

in game animal faves would have to be the octopi and birds. i want more bird and octopus villagers please nintendo get your act together


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 8, 2014)

In real life I love dogs and snow leopards. Dogs because I have two, and snow leopards because they're so interesting and beautiful. c:
In game I really like the deer, wolves, cats, and bunnies. Agh, there are so many cute species.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 8, 2014)

I have alot of favorite animals irl. but owls are probably my number 1. And orcas are beautiful. There's just too many awesome animals. 
Haven't really got any favorites in game.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 8, 2014)

In game sheep. Or squirrels their tails are so cute! 
In reality all animals.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

In game it's frogs and squirrels, and in real life it's frogs and octopi  Octavian is my fav ACNL character, but the other two octopus villagers don't really do it for me.


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 8, 2014)

I love dogs...but never had one as a pet but love them on ac. =P


----------



## butz (Dec 9, 2014)

Some of my favorite animals irl aren't my favorite on ac, except for cats. I love the cat villagers as well as real life cats. But the animals I like irl but not in ac are hippos and dogs. None of the hippos look good imo, and the dogs all look the same to me... It's just kind of a disappointment since there's so many different breeds of dogs, it would be cool to see that on ac. And I don't mean just making them the colors of the different breed, like have different sprites, like the bears and bear cubs.


----------



## oreo (Dec 11, 2014)

antelopes & beau.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Dec 14, 2014)

My favourite animal are dogs, favourite breed is shih tzus!
My favourite animal in the game is Isabelle and sprinkle


----------



## nammie (Dec 14, 2014)

dogs!!! I think some more exotic animals are cute too, like pandas and things, but I think I like dogs best bc I can actually pet them irl and be around them whereas i can't do that for most other animals lol

fav animal in game is beau though he's just too cute sigh
I love his sleepy looking eyes!


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 14, 2014)

My favorite animal in real life is a Cheetah but I don't think their is a Cheetah in ACNL.


----------



## Baumren (Dec 15, 2014)

My fav. animals irl have to be birds and horses.... but deers are really cool too.

I guess the same can be said about ac villagers..... I like a lot of birds and horses, and Beau <3


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 15, 2014)

Wolf is my favorite animal in real life, and my favorite animal crossing animal is Wolfgang :3


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 15, 2014)

In game ~ goats, sheep and wolves
In real life ~ penguins or sheep


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 15, 2014)

In game: Anteaters, Octopi, and Deer
Real life: Cats, Wolves, and Moose


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 15, 2014)

Real life: mice
In game: sheep!


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 16, 2014)

My favorite IRL animal are fennec foxes, and my favorite in-game animal are wolves, but I also really like rabbits.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 17, 2014)

I really like wolves and foxes! I love all the wolves in Animal Crossing


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 17, 2014)

In real life, I really love cats (unfortunately I can't get one bc of family  ) and I also love fish. It's so relaxing to have pets, that's a big reason why I love them 

In-game, I like the frogs, especially Lily, the hamsters, especially Apple and Graham, and the cats, namely Rudy.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 18, 2014)

In-game, rabbits, sheep and cats!  In real life...cats and RED PANDAS :O


----------



## oreo (Dec 18, 2014)

In-game: deers, hamsters, ducks, and cats
In real life: antelopes, red pandas, polar bears, & bearded dragons


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 18, 2014)

in game i really like the cats but irl i love dogs~ especially squishy faced dogs like pugs and english bulldogs


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

In-game: cats, dogs, squirrels
In real life: cats, dogs, birds


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

In real life: Cats <3
In-game: Hard to pick lol, but I love squirrels, cats, cubs, and... gah, I love em all <3


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

In game: quack

In real life: quack


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 20, 2014)

lizards


----------



## airpeaches (Dec 20, 2014)

My favorite IRL animals are squirrels. The in-game squirrels are okay, but my absolute favorite AC characters are Dotty (rabbit) and Jeremiah (frog).


----------



## Greninja (Dec 20, 2014)

Irl wolves and dogs

In game Fang Cherry


----------



## Piyo (Dec 20, 2014)

In both real life and in-game, I like all the wolves~ (Fang's my favourite!)

The frogs in-game are usually cute (mostly), but I'm scared of them in general.


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

I LOVE turtles and tortoises! Never really been ruined..

Elephants are my next fav, but most of the elephants in game are pretty cute!


----------



## animale12 (Dec 30, 2014)

My favorite animal in real life is a wolf, but in animal crossing my favorite is the deer just by a smidgen.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 30, 2014)

In real life my favorite animals are Elephants, Foxes and Cats

In the game my favorite animals are Cats, Elepahnts, Deers, Koalas, Birds and Squirrels :3


----------



## Peachi (Dec 30, 2014)

My favorite animals in both Animal Crossing and real life are cats and penguins.

I also like real-life sheep, ducks, and alpacas, and in-game squirrels and cubs.


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 4, 2015)

My favorite animal in real life is a Bear, but in animal crossing I like the cubs a lot better than the bears because they're simply cuter. I also really love the bunnies and goats in animal crossing. Shout out to Chrissy


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

I pretty much have a love for all animals. My favorite would be cats seeing as I grew up with them.


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 10, 2015)

My favorite in real life are Penguins!
They're alright in AC, but I love the Octopi haha


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

In AC, I like the squirrels because they're just so little and cute! In real life, it's dogs.


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 11, 2015)

In real-life: Cats! I've got two of 'em, and they're the best. Very silly and cute. 

In-game: Deers. Like someone mentioned here, none of them really look bad. They're all pretty cute.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2015)

Kangaroos are definitely my favourite in both in real-life and in-game.


----------



## Peony (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm definitely a cat person. we have three cats and all because of me.


----------



## Azza (Apr 13, 2015)

In-game I like the octopi and deers. In real life I like octopi, squid (because the both look funny XD) and cats :3


----------



## leepotato (Apr 13, 2015)

My favorite animals in real life are pandas and red pandas, so cute.

And in animal crossing my favorite villagers are a tie between the deers and cats, I find both of them to be really cute (especially lolly, Rosie, and Mitzi) but I'm more leniant towards the deers because I love all their designs while there are some cars im not very fond of... :/


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

My favorite animal in real life is the kiwi bird, and has been since I was a kid.  My favorite animal in-game?  Hmm, that's a hard one.  It would probably have to be goats..or octopi...or sheep... I don't know, I like them all!


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 14, 2015)

Irl my fav animal is the saw whet owl  they're tiny and adorable!!!

In acnl, gotta go with my squirrels. Goodness they're presh ! I have 4!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzbyroo said:


> Kangaroos are definitely my favourite in both in real-life and in-game.



Hiya George!!!! How are ya???


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Dogs are my favorite in game and in real life. Dogs are love.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

I am in love with otters, Pascal is pretty cool too


----------

